# Finally A Photo of My Flat Coat Cockapoo



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there

Here is a photo of our first Cockapoo called Poppy. She doesn't look anything like the dog we went to the breeder for but she chose us, the kids fell in love so we have our lovely pup. She doesn't really look like a Cockapoo at all but I did meet both mum and dad and her litter mates so she definately is. Luckily she isn't molting at the moment and I am interested to see how and if her coat will change. 

Thanks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, I fixed your picture, you were just missing one little bracket when you copied the code...
what a real cutie you have there!!! how old is she?


----------



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you! It's been driving me crazy! She is 10 weeks.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks like a cockapoo to me and she has gorgeous markings You have to allow longer for some coats to develop. Honey's half-brother started out with a straight coat like her and at 9 months developed a thicker shaggy coat. Will be interesting to see how she develops. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes at 10 weeks...she could still develop some curl to her...her colouring is gorgeous!! 








That first pic is of Lady at 12 weeks old...she was quite flat coated then.








and this pic is of Lady before she got groomed...my curly curly girl


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh hello Poppy Puppy  

She has stunning colouring and I will enjoy watching her coat develop into an adult cockapoo xxx

I bet the kids adore her .. such a special bond.


----------



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> yes at 10 weeks...she could still develop some curl to her...her colouring is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! The difference is amazing! Thanks for showing me those... Yes it will be interesting to see the changes. Lady is beautiful..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Ahh hello Poppy Puppy
> 
> She has stunning colouring and I will enjoy watching her coat develop into an adult cockapoo xxx
> 
> I bet the kids adore her .. such a special bond.


yes her colour is unusual, she has brown and black ticking on her body and some large black spots on her back and by her tail too. Her paws are white and very apricot now too, a real mix of colours! 

yes you are right the kids are in L.O.V.E!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Poppy is gorgeous... Really love her colouring and her beautiful eyes.

I'm also laughing here looking at the 1st pic of Lady as a puppy ... Her front left paw looks massive !!! Obviously its the way the photo was taken as I know she's a dinky little thing. It looks bigger than the recent photo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah her paws as a pup were massive compared to her body...she has grown into them..lol we used to call her Lady B.P. for Lady Big Paws!! 

I am really excited to see Poppy's coat develop...Jojo I think this will be a great one for your catalogue.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hahaha aw poor little lady... I totally thought it was the camera playing tricks as she's such a wee doll


----------



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Ahh hello Poppy Puppy
> 
> She has stunning colouring and I will enjoy watching her coat develop into an adult cockapoo xxx
> 
> I bet the kids adore her .. such a special bond.


Hi there
I think you have Poppy on your website?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Poppy is beautiful!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah no wonder the kids lived her, like others I can't wait to see how her coat changes x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There's more black in Poppy's coat, or it appears to be black , but her markings remind me of Kendals Delta when she was a pup and look how her coat/colouring has changed x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, she is absolutely beautiful! x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poppy is very beautiful!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poppy is gorgeous.. Looks very much cockapoo to me!


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Hi love your puppy! We also wanted a curlier coat and ended up with a smooth coat, I knew we'd buy the first one we saw! She was the last one, I couldn't leave her. Daisy does moult so I have to brush every day, guess its something you just get used to, she's a great dog and very loyal to her mum! Jox


----------

